# Breeders in the USA?



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

I am in Virginia and wanted to know if there are any near by Breeders or in the US in general. I am interested in all kinds, but not the very expensive ones, it just doesn't make sense to me. 
Please post websites, thanks!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

www.bettysplendens.com .. Victoria Stark breeds really nice fish.

There are tons of other breeders in the US. Most of them deal through aquabid or ebay. If you look long enough you can usually find some really good deals on aquabid for fish in the US. But in the end.. you get what you pay for.


----------



## mfskarphedin (May 19, 2010)

Yeah, check her "budget betta" section!


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Bettysplendens.com
luvmybetta.com

Some good USA Breeders on Aquabid.com are:
betta_affinity
Zenreactor
aquatech_ny


----------



## Mudman (Jun 11, 2010)

Sorry for the noob questions guys, but where exactly does bettasplendens.com ship from? I am in southern california and would love to see this place in person if possible.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I think she lives and ships from Georgia if I'm not mistaken. I could be wrong though. =/


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Bettysplendens is in Ohio


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

cool anyone nearby NewYork? i would love to buy some from anywhere as close as possible to have the betta relieved of stress. also within will anyone be willing to sell within NY?


----------



## Mudman (Jun 11, 2010)

Has anyone in Socal ordered any fish from BettySplendens.com?

I am curious to make an order, but with current weather the way it is, and the long distance for the fish to travel. I am unsure if the fish will arrive in live condition.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm sure people have, fish are sent all over the country regularly. I don't see why the fish wouldn't arrive alive. Summer is the best time to ship fish because there is usually no risk of the fish getting cold.


----------

